
Show HN: Fake Profile Picture Generator - huling0
http://notarealhuman.com/
======
robotbikes
This is pretty interesting and I'd be curious to understand the technique and
sources behind it. I figure it is some kind of machine learning going on but I
assume that there is a number of these that have been pre-generated and this
is kind of a random slideshow. They look like real people.

~~~
huling0
It is based on
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.04948.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.04948.pdf)

Images can easily be generated on the fly. Inference time is ~100ms.

~~~
greenyoda
A similar site, based on the same algortithm, was extensively discussed a few
days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19144280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19144280)

What's different about the site you submitted?

~~~
huling0
Thanks! I missed that one - seems to do the same :-)

~~~
anonfunction
It would be useful to add some parameters, for instance allowing to choose an
age range.

~~~
huling0
good suggestion. Looking into latent vector manipulation now.

~~~
kozen23
Would be interesting to see the results of that.

------
s4bb
Awesome!

